# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите решить проблему "Ошибка в схеме компоновки данных"

## Андрей_854

При открытии обороты счета,выдается вот такая ошибка!Обороты счета 2.jpgОбороты счета.jpg
Текст ошибки (Ошибка в схеме компоновки данных
по причине:
Ошибка получения информации набора данных
по причине:
Ошибка в запросе набора данных
по причине:
{(182, 6)}: Синтаксическая ошибка "MRG["
//}}M<<?>>RG[ <-> ]
)
Как можно решить эту проблему,подскажите пожалуйста!

----------

